# Mix color result



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

What would become of a mixture between a red check hen, and a blue bar cock ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be sex-linked! All red children would be boys, and all blue children would be girls


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Really? AWESOME! but, wait, wouldn't it be the other way around


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope  With sex-linking like this, sons look like mom, and daughters look like dad. Color-wise anyways. The pattern, which would be the bars and checks, aren't sex-linked. If your hen is a pure check, meaning both her parents were checks as well, then all your babies will be checks. If not, then you could get both bars and checks. The reason is because check is dominant to bar 

But either way, it's always great when you can tell who is what from the time they get their feathers. Makes naming and plans for future breeding a LOT easier!


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! impressive knowledge MaryofExeter! I honestly had to buy a genetics coloring book to get through genetics in Biology 101 in college just to maintain a grade of B.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! Pigeon color genetics is just something that really interests me  I've done quite a bit of reading and learning here, so most of it has stuck in my brain by now, haha.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome! So I'll be able to sex them easy


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The reds father is a red check, mother blue check pied, the blue bar parents were both blue bars.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

This genetics stuff is _so_ interesting. lol, I think the breeding is gonna be funner then the actual racing


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sex linked mating*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Nope  With sex-linking like this, sons look like mom, and daughters look like dad. Color-wise anyways. The pattern, which would be the bars and checks, aren't sex-linked. If your hen is a pure check, meaning both her parents were checks as well, then all your babies will be checks. If not, then you could get both bars and checks. The reason is because check is dominant to bar
> 
> But either way, it's always great when you can tell who is what from the time they get their feathers. Makes naming and plans for future breeding a LOT easier!


*This information is partially true. You have to remember that cock birds carry two colors unlike hens. In this case, we don’t know if the cock bird is homozygous blue (both colors that he carries are blue) or heterozygous blue (Blue carrying brown). He cannot carry ash red, otherwise he would have shown that color. If he is heterozygous blue carrying brown all the hens from this mating can be brown or blue…*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The sire of the rc hen is rc that has a reccessive opel. A member of our club Carlin Whisenhunt is one of those genetics people, well thats what he said.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it is true the cockbird could be carrying brown, but there is a pretty small chance of that since both his parents were blue bars. You don't see many people who breed brown racing pigeons that preform well. I guess we'll see when these two have babies.


----------

